# Question #8 - Norfolk Southern Rebuilds



## LaRosa's Trains (Dec 4, 2015)

I would like to know some more about the Norfolk Southern locomotive rebuilds. Here's a list of engines that I already know. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

SD40E (rebuilt SD50)

SD60E (rebuilt SD60 standard cab)

SD70ACu (rebuilt SD90MAC)

Dash 8.5-40CW (rebuilt Dash 8-40C standard cab)

AC44C6M (rebuilt Dash 9-40C standard cab)

Are there any more NS rebuilds? On the SD70ACu, does the "u" only designate rebuild? On the AC44C6M, I know what the "AC" and "44" stand for, but what does the "C6M" mean?

As you may or may not know, both Lionel and MTH have designed a new tooling for the O scale model of the NS SD60E. I've already posted MTH a Facebook suggestion on the Dash 8.5-40CW. However, I've also seen a couple of Facebook suggestions on the AC44C6M. MTH has the Dash 9 and AC4400CW toolings for O scale. So which tooling would be more practical for the NS Dash 9 rebuild? To my knowledge, only the Dash 9 tooling has two front headlight configurations (on the nose or on top of cab) but the AC4400CW tooling has the larger box on one side where the traction inverters are located. The paint scheme on the AC44C6M looks great, though.

Here's a link to the photo of the AC44C6M for research: http://www.nsdash9.com/images/NS4001mr1.jpg

While the NS rebuilds look handsome, I really wish there would be an O scale Dash 9 narrow nose diesel as some sort of a tribute. I already gave that suggestion to MTH. Thank you NS fans.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

LaRosa's Trains said:


> I would like to know some more about the Norfolk Southern locomotive rebuilds. Here's a list of engines that I already know. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> SD40E (rebuilt SD50)
> 
> ...


try this place


http://www.trainorders.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

May I suggest Google?


----------

